# #TOPIC: U.A.E to go Nuclear!



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Just look at the rate of increase in power consumption. This isnt something new to them and they should have thought of this before. Now in a rush to meet demand they will hastily start putting up nuclear power plants. The federal government always make decisions that affect the country and so this does not mean that the Nuclear Plants will be confined only to AD....Anyone who wants them can build them. I say they find another source! 

Instead they should set up a huge R&D centre to come up with alternate sources of energy. Now that would be money well spent.

Here is the news article:

Demand for Dewa's services to rise 16pc
Dubai | WAM | 08/09/2004 | Print this page


Power and desalination plants included in Dubai Electricity and Water Authority's plans will add up to 10,000 megawatts and 370 million gallons per day by 2012.

Saeed Mohammad Al Tayer, managing director, said the maximum load this year has reached 3,228 megawatts compared to 2,874 megawatts last year, up 12.3 per cent.

He expected the demand for Dewa's services to jump 16 per cent next year, and over 18 per cent by 2006.

"Dewa is currently implementing a project to lift power and water capacity through Station L in Jebel Ali," he said.

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Actually , my brother and i always though this day would come , dubai and the UAE as a whole is progressing so fast and the Pop is growing so fast too we need a nuclear power plant to supply us with enough energy
> 
> and maybe then , Iran will have more respect for us , and give us back our islands
> 
> we will have some sort of (US-RUSSIAN) relationship going on


Dubai_Boy, what islands are you referring to? I didn't know that the UAE had a land dispute with Iran.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

every one seems to have minor spat over islands some where in world


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Dubai_Boy, what islands are you referring to? I didn't know that the UAE had a land dispute with Iran.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

still good for turn around out of the country correct ?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by Nick in Atlanta:
"what islands are you referring to? I didn't know that the UAE had a land dispute with Iran."

Here are some sites that clearly explain the situation on the Islands Nick. Hope they help:

1) http://www.american.edu/TED/abumusa.htm
2) http://www.parstimes.com/history/iran_uae_dispute.html
3) http://www.parstimes.com/news/archive/2004/eu_islands.html

This may be unrelated, but it was too good of an image to pass up.
Enjoy:










-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Trances said:


> still good for turn around out of the country correct ?


Trances, I have read your statement over and over but it still makes no sense to me. Could you elaborate?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Nick I have to agree with you. 

Trances what does that mean? :dunno:

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Good idea to make nuclear plants, they are very clean for the envirement.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

sorry
i ment for turn around flights for visa runs 
they are well placed


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Soufian said:


> Good idea to make nuclear plants, they are very clean for the envirement.


Is it I thought the opposite, are you sure


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Soufian said:


> Good idea to make nuclear plants, they are very clean for the envirement.


There is no way that those things can ever be considered safe. What happens to the nuclear waste? Bury it in the desert? hno: 

I am sure there are better alternate sources of energy out there. We just arent looking hard enough!

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## tod24 (Jun 21, 2004)

----Iran will have more respect for us , and give us back our islands 

If you people, dropped all this Persian-ARab rivalry, and united against the common enemy of the region, especially strong unity between the strong and wealthy Iraq, Iran and Saudis, you would not have been pucked in the arse by the jewish and americans 24/7.

But again stupid people deserve stupid things that happens to them. Thats why I no longer feel any remorse for my friends in the gulf countries.

by the way, Who is next on the list? Iran, Saudi Arabia and after that I suppose it's other countries of the region?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Whiel we on the topic 
never under stood why Oman had that tip of land as well


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

There's also a tiny bit of land in between Fujairah and Khor Fakkan (little town 20mins away from Fujairah that is part of SHARJAH emirates) that belongs to Oman. Honest.
You can tell where it is because there aren't any street lights there!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

maybe a remnant of english control from back in the day??????


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

how very odd


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> There's also a tiny bit of land in between Fujairah and Khor Fakkan (little town 20mins away from Fujairah that is part of SHARJAH emirates) that belongs to Oman. Honest.
> You can tell where it is because there aren't any street lights there!


It all dates back to colonial rule and hence the wee enclaves of Oman in the middle of the U.A.E.......Yep I know the stretch Juiced is talking about....it even says welcome to Wilayat whatever in Oman at some point before the street lights re-appear ....... very odd indeed :crazy2:

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

World's largest windturbine was completed yesterday! 

http://www.repower5m.com/bilder_news/021004//5m_02.jpg 
http://www.repower5m.com/bilder_news/021004//5m_04.jpg 
http://www.repower5m.com/bilder_news/021004//5m_01.jpg 

"Construction work on the REpower 5M was successfully completed last night with the installation of the rotor. Thus the main work on the prototype of the 5-megawatt, world's largest wind turbine has finally been completed."

http://www.repower5m.com/index_flash_uk.htm


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

U.A.E. is not a particulary windy place. U.K. has a lot of Oceanic cost.


----------

